# Stronlifts 5x5 or Bill star 5x5



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

I am wanting to start a 5x5 routine at the start of next month and want to know what you guys think is best for building muscle stronglifts 5x5 or bill starrs 5x5 ? Cheers Guys


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im going to be going with the Madcow intermediate once my physio is over

i personally reckon madcow...mooooooooooo


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

im starting madcow next week :thumb: get on it.


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

thats what im probably gonna do bud was just wondering if any one had any gd info on the stronglift 5x5, you doing intermediate one pal?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

im going to be doing intermediate one but speak to 54und3r5 hes the man to speak to when it comes to madcow info


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea intermediate mate :thumb: cant wait


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

been on sl5x5 for a while not thinking of switchin to bill stars for a bit and see what i think of it


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

do it

keep this thread informed how your getting on

are going intermediate dude?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

yea been reading up on it bored of sl now so hopefully the change will be good


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Bill starr - madcows as it is known, is a great programme. In fact i shall be starting my third cycle of it after my holidays


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

Bill Starrs 5x5 or Madcows 5x5 mate, everytime


----------

